# Can I use ?



## olie (Jul 6, 2014)

Can I use Cando Gold Low Powder Exercise Band instead on theraband gold?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

I don't know? Try it and let us know how it works. That's what the forum is all about.


----------



## olie (Jul 6, 2014)

I would but it's 6 yard of it so I want to know before I get it


----------



## olie (Jul 6, 2014)

Also 70 dollars in Australia


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

olie said:


> I would but it's 6 yard of it so I want to know before I get it


6 yards Is not all that much IMO but ok ya 70 $ that's nutty. Let's see if anyone else can shed some light on this subject for ya.  I would recommend Theraband gold you can cut it to accept any size ammo. Here is some info on Thera http://slingshotforum.com/forum/93-slingshot-bands-and-tubes/

eBay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/291178320392


----------



## olie (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanx for the help


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

You might ask around, maybe someone has some used ones laying around. $70.00 is a lot of money. Good luck


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I would steer well clear of it for that money. Probably should be more like $7


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Always make sure it is composed of latex first. Avoid latex free products for slingshot applications. Latex free lacks the retraction and elasticity of latex and will not throw your ammo well.


----------

